# Series 3 already has the new UI



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

This is not new. See my photos here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7811068#post7811068


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Because the advanced search looks similar, you believe that is the only change the the UI??

Seriously?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Are you serious? TiVo search is a HME app served over the internet. Slow as molasses. Totally different from the S4's TiVo search served locally!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

still in beta as well!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Because the advanced search looks similar, you believe that is the only change the the UI??
> 
> Seriously?


Well they are very similar because the biggest point of the new UI was the whole search feature - youtube, amazon vod etc.

But there is a lot more that isn't in tivo search, but the look/feel is similar.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I think everyone already knew that the new UI was based on the TiVo Search Beta UI.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Raj said:


> Are you serious? TiVo search is a HME app served over the internet. Slow as molasses. Totally different from the S4's TiVo search served locally!


I disagree that TiVo Search is "slow as molasses". I've seen this complaint a lot, but for me it has almost always been fairly speedy, not much slower than to the regular interface (I have pretty much used TiVo Search for most programming-related things the last few months). One of the videos I saw of the new TiVo UI actually showed it as being SLOWER than what TiVo Search is on my Series 3.


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

The only thing I see that's new is the Discovery feature, which is cool. You can see categories like Top 200 Season Passes. But they could easily make that available as an update to the Series 3. They should and I expect they will.

People are saying that the new UI won't run on the Series 3 because it's not fast enough, or because it uses Flash. That's nonsense, because the Beta search is already using it.

For example, go to this page and click on the popup links under Never Miss a Show:
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/index.html#tab

You'll see, Season Passes and Wishlist searches are the same old UI. And I can already use Youtube and Netflix and Amazon and Blockbuster on my Series 3. Discovery is the only thing that's new and we should be able to get it with a software update.


----------



## xcrunner (Feb 2, 2009)

The Beta search doesn't use flash and uses an old API. How many times do you need to be told?


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

xcrunner said:


> The Beta search doesn't use flash and uses an old API. How many times do you need to be told?


These are both software updates. Is there any technical reason why these wouldn't run on a Series 3 after a software update?


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I disagree that TiVo Search is "slow as molasses". I've seen this complaint a lot, but for me it has almost always been fairly speedy, not much slower than to the regular interface (I have pretty much used TiVo Search for most programming-related things the last few months). One of the videos I saw of the new TiVo UI actually showed it as being SLOWER than what TiVo Search is on my Series 3.


You're in Arizona, right?

I've noticed that for some Internet applications the latency (the time it takes for a packet to get to the remote server) makes a HUGE difference. I'm not sure where the servers are located for the TiVo Search functionality, but I could easily believe that your physical location and/or Internet topography between you and those servers make a huge difference in how well TiVo Search works for you.

(I'm in the "slow as molasses" camp; it is PAINFULLY slower than the regular TiVo interface for me. I'm in Virginia).


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

SeattleBrad said:


> These are both software updates. Is there any technical reason why these wouldn't run on a Series 3 after a software update?


Because Flash is a very CPU-heavy application. If the S4 has over 2x the CPU capability as the S3, and it's still pretty slow based on the first videos we've seen, then you can imagine how slow the S3 will be on the same engine.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Raj said:


> Are you serious? TiVo search is a HME app served over the internet. Slow as molasses. Totally different from the S4's TiVo search served locally!


And searching is only a small part of the TiVo UI.
The S3 platforms certainly don't have the new HD multi-user Now Showing (or 'My Shows' as it was renamed to), or whatever new HD guide that they weren't willing / able to show, or HD recording history (or whatever replaces it), etc, etc.

The TiVo Search is good, I like it (problematic wishlist generation capability aside) but its hardly a full HD user interface


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

Have you seen screen shots of the Now Playing and Grid Guide on the Premiere? I haven't found a single one, even on Tivo's site.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

SeattleBrad said:


> Have you seen screen shots of the Now Playing and Grid Guide on the Premiere? I haven't found a single one, even on Tivo's site.


I believe "Now Playing" is replaced by the "My Shows" menu.

No sight of any sort of guide though yet. I have a feeling it'll stay like it is. One would hope they have an indication in it if a show will be recorded, but other than that I see no reason to change the guide (either format of them).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Now Playing has been changed to My Shows which is addressed in this video found in the Prerelease FAQ thread.

In the same video he also mentions not all the screens like live tv have been upgraded to HD yet so there is nothing to show.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Now Playing has been changed to My Shows which is addressed in this video found in the Prerelease FAQ thread.
> 
> In the same video he also mentions not all the screens like live tv have been upgraded to HD yet so there is nothing to show.


They're a month before release and these major screens are not done yet? I would have thought they'd be in testing for months already


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> They're a month before release and these major screens are not done yet? I would have thought they'd be in testing for months already


Thankfully, these days everything can be fixed with a software update over the Internet, so there's no need to actually finish it before starting selling it... 

I just assume that these screens will remain the same, only have a different resolution. Probably not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I believe "Now Playing" is replaced by the "My Shows" menu.


That's my understanding. Here's the pics of My Shows from bkdtv's [thread=444083]thread[/thread].


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Thankfully, these days everything can be fixed with a software update over the Internet, so there's no need to actually finish it before starting selling it...
> 
> I just assume that these screens will remain the same, only have a different resolution. Probably not a hard thing to do.


Some people are even thinking it may initially ship with the classic UI and then roll out the HD UI once it is done. I don't know how true that really is though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Dark Helmet said:


> You're in Arizona, right?
> 
> I've noticed that for some Internet applications the latency (the time it takes for a packet to get to the remote server) makes a HUGE difference. I'm not sure where the servers are located for the TiVo Search functionality, but I could easily believe that your physical location and/or Internet topography between you and those servers make a huge difference in how well TiVo Search works for you.
> 
> (I'm in the "slow as molasses" camp; it is PAINFULLY slower than the regular TiVo interface for me. I'm in Virginia).


I'm in AZ, correct. I have no idea if that makes a difference. Just for the sake of discussion and comparison, I just filmed a video of my TiVo Series 3 using the TiVo Search Beta, so we know what I consider "not slow". Others might think this is slow, I don't know. Remember I actually stop and read the menus considering what to press next too, that accounts for the slowness between keypresses. 

That's me searching for "Lost", adding a season pass, checking out cast bios, going to YouTube and back and exiting. It felt faster to me than the Engadget demo I saw of the TiVo Premiere UI...


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> That's my understanding. Here's the pics of My Shows from bkdtv's [thread=444083]thread[/thread].


Count me in the camp of being extremely relieved that the Series 3 won't get this crap. They've made an HD UI, and then used all the extra space to show pictures? Including pictures of shows you might not even have or want on your Tivo? If they would've used any of that extra space to show more info it might've been handy, but as is the only people who could benefit from this UI are the illiterate.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Gotta love the row of advertisements across the top of the screen. How come no one is howling about that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Gotta love the row of advertisements across the top of the screen. How come no one is howling about that?


What ads?

I just see examples of shows that are available.
It might even be linked to your ratings so it would be shows inline with what you like. Which is a good thing.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> What ads?
> 
> I just see examples of shows that are available.
> It might even be linked to your ratings so it would be shows inline with what you like. Which is a good thing.


I'll bet you $20 that TiVo is selling those spots a year from now.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I'll bet you $20 that TiVo is selling those spots a year from now.


They already have ads in that top bar on the "Tivo Search" HD UI on the Series 3's. There's no way in the world that there won't be ads on that top bar on the Premieres.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I'll bet you $20 that TiVo is selling those spots a year from now.


You don't have to wait that long.  They already have one spot assigned for ads in the TiVo Search beta. See my video above for example, with an ad for Charmin (IIRC) in the top row on most but not all screens.

EDIT: not a smeek, the above post wasn't there when I started writing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My only problem with the My Shows page is they should have more options and who knows maybe they will. If you have it in list mode, the shows at the top don't bother me, but they should also have an options to do like a cover flow similar to how 7MC or Mymovies or Media Browser does it. It would actually just have 2 or 3 rows of the cover art for the shows you have recorded.

Like these which are from Media Broswer an add-on for 7MC

























or My Movies


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

So on one hand we have someone complaining that they've wasted all that screen real estate with pictures and on the other we have someone wishing for a screen full of pictures to select from. See how easy GUIs are? 

In some views TiVo will have tiles of program art similar to above. Not as fancy, but TiVo leaves room for actual titles instead of having to cycle through and read it from the art.










As for the bar across the top being ads, TiVo has said that they'll offer a way to place shortcuts to specific UI sections in that top bar. So if you go to the "New Movies" section frequently it can be right there in TiVo Central.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I'm in AZ, correct. I have no idea if that makes a difference. Just for the sake of discussion and comparison, I just filmed a video of my TiVo Series 3 using the TiVo Search Beta, so we know what I consider "not slow". Others might think this is slow, I don't know. Remember I actually stop and read the menus considering what to press next too, that accounts for the slowness between keypresses.


Huh. Well, I stand corrected.

Back when I last tried TiVo Search, it was definitely painfully slow (I don't recall when that was). I watched your video, and said, "Hey, that's a lot better than I remember", so I tried it out again. And ... I get about the same response that you did. Now a lot of things have changed since I last tried it; for one, I have a new Internet provider, so maybe that's the change, or perhaps TiVo has improved things. But I would now classify the responsiveness of TiVo Search to "tolerable". Thanks for going to the trouble of filming it in action!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nrc said:


> So on one hand we have someone complaining that they've wasted all that screen real estate with pictures and on the other we have someone wishing for a screen full of pictures to select from. See how easy GUIs are?


LoL I just mean it should be an option of either list or pictures. If I am going to see pictures on the page of my recordings, I would rather they be of my recordings.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Dark Helmet said:


> Huh. Well, I stand corrected.
> 
> Back when I last tried TiVo Search, it was definitely painfully slow (I don't recall when that was). I watched your video, and said, "Hey, that's a lot better than I remember", so I tried it out again. And ... I get about the same response that you did. Now a lot of things have changed since I last tried it; for one, I have a new Internet provider, so maybe that's the change, or perhaps TiVo has improved things. But I would now classify the responsiveness of TiVo Search to "tolerable". Thanks for going to the trouble of filming it in action!


TiVo Search has definitely gotten better over time. To me the problem isn't so much speed as responsiveness. There's a lot of variation in how long it takes to respond to user input and that can be frustrating.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would be ok with this screen for My Shows assuming it used the cover for each show I recorded.










Taken from here


----------

